# HD Tivo HDMI Audio issues



## cabber (Aug 27, 2004)

Just got my Tivo a few days ago and cannot get the HDMI audio to work. I have the Tivo unit hook up to a new Sharp LC-37GD6U LCD Display (HDMI-HDMI). The video works fine, but the audio just cracks and pops. I hooked it up via the component output and the audio was fine. 

The interesting part of the Sharp display is that you only have one choice to input audio when using the HDMI connection. I cannot input the audio to another input and use the HDMI for video only, unless I send it to a receiver. 

By the way, this is the second Sharp (same model) that this audio problem has happened on. I returned my first Sharp because of a cosmetic defect, but had the same issue with the HDMI audio from the Tivo. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## MoviegoerMan (Aug 21, 2004)

Are you using optical audio when you try to use component video? The same static pops should occur in that situation.

Are you switching between a Dolby Digital II/PCM source to a Dolby Digital 5.1 source when you test it?

It might be related to this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=182468


----------



## cabber (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks for the link. I did read through that last night and noticed the issues on that thread were dedicated to running audio into a receiver. My issue is purely related to connecting my HDMI from the Tivo into my display. When I use the HDMI-HDMI connection, the displays audio starts cracking and popping with no other audio present. No sound is being processed except the popping and crackling sounds out of my display.


----------



## sashusha (May 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cabber _
> *Just got my Tivo a few days ago and cannot get the HDMI audio to work. I have the Tivo unit hook up to a new Sharp LC-37GD6U LCD Display (HDMI-HDMI). The video works fine, but the audio just cracks and pops. I hooked it up via the component output and the audio was fine.
> 
> The interesting part of the Sharp display is that you only have one choice to input audio when using the HDMI connection. I cannot input the audio to another input and use the HDMI for video only, unless I send it to a receiver.
> ...


Can your TV decode DD? If not, then disable DD in the Tivo (audio options) -- that might solve it.


----------



## cabber (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sashusha _
> *Can your TV decode DD? If not, then disable DD in the Tivo (audio options) -- that might solve it. *


I tried that from reading around in a few other posts. No luck. It sounds like the HDMI audio portion is not compatible. I'm curious if anyone else has experienced this/


----------



## FikseGTS (May 25, 2004)

I am having the same exact issue with my Sharp 26" LCD..... ever find a fix?


----------



## Babaleaux (Jan 12, 2006)

I too have an audio problem with the HR10-250 receiver. When I run HDMI-HDMI straight to a Mitsubishi WD-73727 I do not get audio on any HD stations but do get audio on all the others. I can connect a Toslink from the SAT receiver into a surround sound unit and I get audio. I tried going from the SAT via HDMI to a Gefen splitter/amplifier then to the TV without success. Even coming off the Gefen with Toslink to SS receiver is a bust. I'm probably not holding my pinky correctly but I'm open to ideas, solutions, etc. Thanks


----------



## Mr. Bill (Jan 18, 2006)

Babaleaux said:


> I too have an audio problem with the HR10-250 receiver. When I run HDMI-HDMI straight to a Mitsubishi WD-73727 I do not get audio on any HD stations but do get audio on all the others. I can connect a Toslink from the SAT receiver into a surround sound unit and I get audio. I tried going from the SAT via HDMI to a Gefen splitter/amplifier then to the TV without success. Even coming off the Gefen with Toslink to SS receiver is a bust. I'm probably not holding my pinky correctly but I'm open to ideas, solutions, etc. Thanks


Your issue is not related at all to the OPs. There are many threads here about your issue -- there is no DD DAC in most TVs so there is no DD handshake over HDMI to acknowledge DD on any digital channel.

OP... my Sharp 37GB5U works fine, so perhaps it's the HR10? There are many threads here on HR10 HDMI failures. Also, try a new cable... you can always return it if it stays the same.


----------

